# Is it possible??



## Canon Fan (Nov 8, 2004)

Just wondering if it is possible and if so how difficult the C-41 process is to DIY? Mainly just curious about this. Also does slide film (ie FUJI Velvia) use the same C-41 or a different process?


----------



## motcon (Nov 8, 2004)

they are both diy. neg film is a c process, slidefilm is an e process.

difficulty is subjective, methinks. the temperatures must be _exact_ when doing a c or e process; any deviation and your negs will be toast. the chemicals are much more toxic than those in a b&w process, but with normal common sense and care, this shouldn't be a worry.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 8, 2004)

The chems are more toxic, more expensive, and have a much shorter shelf life.  Also the E6 and C41 processes are fairly standardized, and as Motcon said, if you vari much from the standard procedure, it doesn't work very well.  The ability to adjust the negs as with BW is very limited.  

Unlike BW film, unless you get a kick out of developing your own, it's unlikely that you could do a better or cheaper job than a decent pro lab with C41 or E6 film.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2004)

As Motcon said - temperature is critical. You need to process with a water jacket and even then...
You need to wear gloves if you process as some of the chemicals are carcinogens.
Consider getting the negs processed in a lab and doing the colour prints yoursel to begin withf. This is the easiest option and you can see just what colour processing involves.


----------

